# It took almost a year!!!



## frank (Feb 25, 2007)

I tried to clean the best could  the crush bottle from the 1920 was one the worst rust stain bottle  i ever had!!


----------



## annie44 (Feb 25, 2007)

It's sparkling now!!  Looks great!


----------



## capsoda (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey frank, great job. What did you use to clean it with?


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2007)

Good work, Frank. It shines like a new one. Those stubborn rust stains can be nasty to get off. ~Jim


----------



## epgorge (Feb 27, 2007)

I've asked Frank three times how he cleans with his three bucket approach. He isn't giving up any trade secrets.

 I am experimenting with different things like toilet cleaner, mildew remover, long soaks, etc. But, alas to know avail.

 Asking Frank his secrets reminds me of when I was a boy and I was smelt fishing with my grandfather and an old timer, a freind of his, through the ice. He was hammering the smelt and I, a young eight year old, couldn't get a bite. "What level you fishing at, Gramps", I said. He just smiled as did his freind. Thniking he hadn't heard me, as the wind was blowing pretty hard, as asked a second and a third time. Still just a smile. 
 I realized later in life that these two old codgers weren't being cruel to a little kid, they were teaching me something. They both went through the depression and weren't going to tell me anything that would involve them giving up their school of fish. I watched and waited until they pulled up the fish and counted the pulls. I learned.

 Just a little story from a bored desk. 

 Joel


----------



## frank (Feb 27, 2007)

*RE: Hey Epgorge!!!*

Hey epgorge what kind of dumps are digging its based on the dumps you digg!  Do you  wrap your bottles at the site as there dug out of the ground with in five minutes in brown  rust proof paper?[8|]


----------



## epgorge (Feb 27, 2007)

*RE: Hey Epgorge!!!*

Early, mid to late 1800's dumps with the tops scattere with depression era. I don't wrap I usually put them on the bank like most do. I have never heard of rust proof paper bags

 Joel


----------



## capsoda (Feb 27, 2007)

*RE: Hey Epgorge!!!*

I wash my finds, if they are keepers, as soon as I get them out of the ground. Then I put them in a canvas bag and park them in the shade. The crap on the bottle when dug will start drying faster than that on the in side and stress the glass to the point of breakage. Never had one break since I started washing that.


----------



## epgorge (Feb 28, 2007)

*RE: Hey Epgorge!!!*

Good to know fella's.
 Rust proof paper, eh? Where do I get it at an auto shop or a hardware store?

 Cap, do you bring a bucket of water with you? 

 I have three 1790 to 1865 dumps to dig, all set up for the spring. I am also going to dig my place. One palce has a river near by so washing won't be a problem. I will try you advice and thank you both. I will keep you posted as to what I find. 

 I also remember an old Borden's milk factory in town but can''t for the life of me remember where. I will researchit and hopefully find some nice borden bottles and others. 

 Thanks guys. 

 Bearswede, if you want to dig, get aholt of me. 

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Feb 28, 2007)

*RE: Hey Epgorge!!!*

Cookie,

 You too.

 Joel


----------



## capsoda (Feb 28, 2007)

*RE: Hey Epgorge!!!*

I have a 5gal bucket with a top and a pour spout for water and a bucket to carry small tools that I use to wash bottles in and I can sit on it too.

 If I have to walk any distance I take two gallon milk jugs full of water.


----------



## bearswede (Feb 28, 2007)

*RE: Hey Epgorge!!!*



> Bearswede, if you want to dig, get aholt of me.


 
  Hey, Joel...

  Let's have a chat at the show... With my new job I have every other weekend (Sat. thru Monday) off... 'Twould be great to get back to diggin' again!


  Ron


----------



## frank (Mar 1, 2007)

*RE: Hey Epgorge!!!*

I came across this old book of your state its nice book!! There a lot info on ever town in your state epgorge!!![]


----------



## epgorge (Mar 1, 2007)

*RE: Hey Epgorge!!!*

Nice book Frank.... Does it tell us where to dig? 

 How about how to clean?[]

 What is the year on it and who wrote and published it... inside front..
 Joel


----------



## frank (Mar 1, 2007)

*RE: Hey Epgorge!!!*

The  book was printed in 1909 and very interesting book with picture from the 1880 with old mills and houses in it . I t doesnt have anything on cleaning  bottles[]


----------

